# Puppy Bowl!



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi I just wanted to let everyone here know (I realize it is kinda late) that hedgehogs are going to be part of the Puppy Bowl this year - they are the "cheerleaders", so if you see this make sure to tune in and see everyones favorite animals!
-Susan H.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't wait to see the hedgies!!!  B.T.W, The Puppy Bowl is at 2:00pm and 3:00pm eastern time.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't believe i didn't see the other thread about this under "fun stuff". Ha ha...I hope everyone enjoyed it. I think they could have put the pom poms on toilet paper tubes! That would have worked pretty well i think. I heard the tutus didn't stay on so they ditched them. 3 of my "hedge sitter"' friends hogs were on there and it was so much fun to see them, since I know them! Daisy is in love with one of them! It was also cool to see the long eared hedgehog!
-Susan H.


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

Three cheers for the cheerleaders!!!!! I watched just to see the hedgehogs, but I admit Pearl the puppy was so cute. The kitty half time was pretty cute too.


----------

